# Using www/joomla31 with PostgreSQL?



## rihad (Sep 17, 2013)

According to Joomla!'s website, it supports running with PostgreSQL in versions 3.x. But FreeBSD's port of it, www/joomla31, is set up to run with MySQL only. Will it ever be fixed to allow the choice of which database you want to use? I tried contacting the port maintainer nivit@FreeBSD.org, but get this error:


```
<nivit@FreeBSD.org>: host mx1.FreeBSD.org[8.8.178.115] said: 550-5.3.2 Service currently unavailable
```


----------



## fonz (Sep 17, 2013)

rihad said:
			
		

> ```
> <nivit@FreeBSD.org>: host mx1.FreeBSD.org[8.8.178.115] said: 550-5.3.2 Service currently unavailable
> ```


I've seen this before. Your e-mail should still be delivered, but it may take a while. I can't remember off the top of my head why this happens.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 17, 2013)

I'd say greylisting, but that should be done using a temporary error (4xx), not a permanent one (5xx). This is a classic bounce.


----------



## rihad (Sep 18, 2013)

Yup, I sent the error message to postmaster@freebsd.org, and this is what they replied:



> The sending server had been blacklisted due to repeated spam abuse.
> We'll unblock temporarily and closely monitor to make sure nothing
> untoward originates from that source.  Sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> -- Sahil Tandon



After which I once again resent my mail to nivit@freebsd.org

I wonder if there are less intrusive ways to deal with excessive spam than blocking access from literally millions of users using popular mail services that mail.ru (or gmail.com) are.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 18, 2013)

rihad said:
			
		

> I wonder if there are less intrusive ways to deal with excessive spam than blocking access from literally millions of users using popular mail services that mail.ru (or gmail.com) are.


Yes, using the Sender Policy Framework or SPF:


```
smtp2:/boot $ dig -t TXT google.com | grep spf
google.com.             3523    IN      TXT     "v=spf1 include:_spf.google.com ip4:216.73.93.70/31 ip4:216.73.93.72/31 ~all"
smtp2:/boot $ dig -t TXT mail.ru | grep spf
mail.ru.                543     IN      TXT     "v=spf1 ip4:94.100.176.0/20 ip4:217.69.128.0/20 ip4:128.140.168.0/21 ip4:195.218.168.66 ip4:188.93.58.0/24 ip4:185.5.136.0/22 ip4:89.184.66.210 ip4:89.184.66.211 ~all"
```
Unfortunately this doesn't work for every domain (yet?) but as you can see it should work just fine for these two.

What SPF basically does is allow for a domain owner to designate the servers which will be responsible for _outgoing_ e-mail. So if you're receiving an e-mail which is said to originate from support@google.com but the IP address of the incoming mail server is 8.8.178.115 (mx1.freebsd.org, I needed a good example ) then it will be rejected by your server because 8.8.178.115 obviously falls outside the 216.73.93.70/31 and 216.73.93.72/31 IP ranges.


----------



## rihad (Sep 18, 2013)

@ShelLuser, it's actually the other way around: 8.8.178.115 is FreeBSD's address and is irrelevant for FreeBSD's SPF in this case. Here's the whole error I received:


```
<nivit@FreeBSD.org>: host mx1.FreeBSD.org[[FILE]8.8.178.115[/FILE]] said: 550-5.3.2 Service
    currently unavailable 550 5.3.2 in case of permanent delivery errors (e.g.
    5XX SMTP errors) please send your problem report [b]from a non-blocked
    location (e.g. gmail/yahoo[/B]) to postmaster@FreeBSD.org  and include the
    following information: time (Sep 17 14:33:56) and client ([FILE]94.100.176.134[/FILE]).
    (in reply to RCPT TO command)
```
94.100.176.134 - the outgoing SMTP server - falls within 94.100.176.0/20 for mail.ru's SPF records just fine.

P.S.: BTW, see the bolded part regarding "gmail/yahoo", implying that those mass-hosters are exempt from any checks. This should probably extend to mail.ru also, probably #1 service for Russia and the whole NIS area.

P.P.S.: postmaster@freebsd.org received my report just fine, and I normally communicate with @freebsd.org addresses just fine. nivit@freebsd.org is somehow special-cased.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 18, 2013)

rihad said:
			
		

> @ShelLuser, it's actually the other way around: 8.8.178.115 is FreeBSD's address and is irrelevant for FreeBSD's SPF in this case.


Of course, I only used that address as an example to explain how SPF worked. Since we were talking about e-mail from google.com and mail.ru I only concentrated on those two.

Also keep in mind that SPF obviously won't be able to help you with sending an e-mail since it's only designed to protect receiving ends from accepting e-mail from locations which aren't designated to be sources for the domains they're (ab)using.


----------

